
Neural Implant Enables Paralyzed ALS Patient to Type Six Words per Minute - newsbeagle
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/biomedical/bionics/neural-implant-enables-paralyzed-als-patient-to-type-6-words-per-minute
======
dang
Please don't just submit from one site. We want users to post articles that
they personally find intellectually interesting, not just because they have
something to promote. If you'd like to mix up these submissions with others
from around the web, that'd be great—there are never enough interesting
stories!

